# Welche Grafikkarte von den 2 Gamer PC's ist besser für Spiele wie Minecraft, mmorpgs, LEFT 4 DEAD 2 ..?



## PeterPenovski (4. April 2013)

*Welche Grafikkarte von den 2 Gamer PC's ist besser für Spiele wie Minecraft, mmorpgs, LEFT 4 DEAD 2 ..?*

Nr.1 Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed Mainboard: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile Grafikkarte: ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5-V2, Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5 Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB Laufwerk: LG GH24NS95 Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

Nr.2 Intel Core i5-3350P Boxed ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP 4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9 Xigmatek Asgard III Midi Tower - black, ohne Netzteil XFX Radeon HD 7850 860M Core Edition, 2GB GDDR5 be quiet! Pure Power L7 430 Watt Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB LG GH24NS Rechner Zusammenbau

Es Sollen Laggfrei Spiele laufen normal/hoher Qualität wie Mincraft, left 4 dead 2, css, mmorpgs, jop.

Wie viel denkt ihr kosten die ca. ? mein Budget ist 600€


----------



## worf9910 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte von den 2 Gamer PC's ist besser für Spiele wie Minecraft, mmorpgs, LEFT 4 DEAD 2 ..?*

Nr.1 ist schneller.


----------



## Soulsnap (5. April 2013)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte von den 2 Gamer PC's ist besser für Spiele wie Minecraft, mmorpgs, LEFT 4 DEAD 2 ..?*

Das erstere System ist insgesamt schneller als das zweite


----------

